# Ride bindings replacement parts?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ride Snowboards | Email


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks a ton!

If anyone cares to know, i contacted ride via the email given above and they are covering them under warranty! 

W00t, Ride is ftw.


----------



## KalebR (Jan 18, 2020)

Is it a lifetime warranty?

Because I had that issue the other day riding. But i have had mine for a couple years


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

11 years, that's got to be a thread necro record. Well done!


----------

